# regular shocks and air shocks for jeeps



## WhitePlowr

has anyone used monroe gas-matic LT shock absorbers(yellow) or the monroe sensa -Trac light truck shock absorber or the monroe max-air air shocks MA765 for plowing or regular driving on an XJ


----------



## theplowmeister

Lots of people use the MAX AIR I have a wrangler and use them but others with Xjs use them too


----------



## WhitePlowr

the Ma765 appear to be just for the rear how about the front?


----------



## theplowmeister

How to find Your Air shocks

Maybe we make this a sticky?

You may have to dig to find these pages as they change the page address from time to time.

1) Go to http://www.monroe.com/catalog and find a link to an application guide, note your shock #
2) go back to the catalog page and find a link to "Misc Information" find a link to mounting length specks

3) Find your shock # and write down the specks (compressed length, extended Length, top mount, bottom mount. Now go down to the air shock portion of the page and find a shock that matches your shock and note the part number.

If you have a modified suspension and know the shock make and number installed. You need to find a Crossover sheet to convert to a Monroe part # then go to step 2. if you dont know the shock and # you will need to take a shock out and measure the extended, compressed and mounts.

There are also adapters to convert Stem mounts to Loop mounts.


----------



## affekonig

I have Max Airs on the front of my XJ and they're fine. They're actually too long as they were on my lifted TJ originally, but they still work and handle fine.


----------



## WhitePlowr

whats the model #s for the max airs . i can only find the rears


----------



## WhitePlowr

how did you do the fronts afferkonig


----------



## WhitePlowr

how are the Gabriel 49226?


----------



## theplowmeister

WhitePlowr;1529705 said:


> how did you do the fronts afferkonig


I told you how to find front air shocks.


----------



## BigDBoots

Some people like the silver spoon....


----------



## theplowmeister

BigDBoots;1531993 said:


> Some people like the silver spoon....


ya so why is he plowing if he wants a silver spoon.


----------



## WhitePlowr

thank you i understand


----------



## WhitePlowr

i just ordered the monroe ma765 for the rear and the monroe ma763 for the front from advanceautoparts. using the code dotw52 got me $50 off total $101. i couldnt find any coupon code to work with autozone for the gabriels they werent much more $130-140 .

ok it seems like the gabriels might be alittle beefer and you can add more psi in needed. if you are looking for color the monroes look to be white and the gabs are gonna be black. the backs i know are correct from the app guide but then you have to find the fronts with similar specs so what i got for a stock 99 xj is 

Gabriels 
Front- 49216
Rear- 49226

gabs 25psi- 200psi
chrome-plated piston rod 1 3/16" piston bore


Monroe
Front - MA763- possible slight mod( reem out hole so bolt will line up) not sure will update
that would probably be the same case with the gab fronts
Rear- MA765

the monroe go from 20psi to 150 psi
1/2" piston rod


----------



## WhitePlowr

well finally got my shocks and have a day to get rolling on them. they all came in the color black. im happy with that .every picture online was white. on the xj rear upper mounts . i had the common problem of bolts snapping off . i got two out of four out . the other two i just drill 5/16" and tapped 3/8" -16 . 

two questions. 

1. if you dont run equal length air lines and fill them with the one distrub block would one shock have more or less air than the other?

2. it says to face the air lines in but on the passenger side the exhaust tail pipe is right there. what did you guys do. turn it out or protect it with something ?

thanks


----------



## theplowmeister

the length of the line makes no difference

how close is the air line to the exhaust?


----------



## WhitePlowr

to close its like an inch away . it says 4 inches in instructions ... what would be the issue with turning it out ?


----------



## Big-Foot

Hi guys,

Hi, new guy here from MN. 
I have done the searches and have not come up with much that really helps.
I have a 2002 TJ, 4.0, auto and a Western 6.5 plow. I have already crossed and sourced the front air shocks thanks to many of the posts here.
Î would like to do air shocks on the rear as well since I would like to add a couple hundred pounds via my class3 hitch. From what I gather, the MA765 or Gab 49226 might fit, but can't seem to cross reference the mounts to the Monroe 37135 conventional rear shock.
Could you please help figure this one out or tell me what air shocks you put on the rear of your TJ Wrangler?

Many thanks....


----------



## bschurr

IIRC - the rears are MA708


----------



## Big-Foot

bschurr;1667161 said:


> IIRC - the rears are MA708


According to Monroe's information here, the MA708 is a Stem Mount on one end (S1) which does not cross to anything I've seen relative to the rear of the TJ. I do need to get back underneath that thing to verify the type of mount it has.

Reference:
http://www.monroe.com/assets/downloads/english/2013MonroeM&L_Rev20131001.pdf

On another message from Theplowmeister, he believes the MA765 is the right shock for the rear of the TJ if it is not lifted.
That shock seems to cross over to the Gabriel 49226.

I'll be diving on the Jeep this weekend and let you guys know what I learn..

Thanks!
Thumbs Up


----------



## WhitePlowr

shock update. well fronts and rears are doing well. the jeep sat most of the year and the air mostly leaked out some how but fall and winter its holding fine.


----------

